# Smallie Run Lures



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I fish a muddy branch to The Black River from last week to october for smallies. I usually use rebel craws and catch them but I wanna go up to the rocky soon and fish the run. What are good lures to use? I'm fishing a 7' berkley medium action rod with 6lb test.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Been fishing smallies on and off for some time now mostly in other states though and have never experienced or even heard of a smallie run. Always something new to learn with this fishing stuff. Would you elaborate what mean by a run. I'm not too far from the rocky, have I been missing some excitement?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

When the water temps get above 55 degrees most of the Lake Erie Smallmouth run up the tribs to spawn in the warm gravel beds. This happens soon after steelie and they kinda intertwine.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

1/8 oz black or white jighead with a 3" white curly tailed grub.
Those small Booyah spinnerbaits, think they're called pond magic. White or chartreuse. 
3" tubes. Brown, green or reddish in color. About 1/8 oz.
Of course, the rebel craws.
I have had luck on inline spinners.
The jig heads with white grubs are cheaper so if you snag a lot it won't really matter all too much.
This was from a creek/small river. Got it on a white grub. Just shy of 18"








Hope this helps.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

They love those 1/4 oz. white rooster tails!

FisherPro


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I caught more crappie last summer on white rooster tails than smallmouth but pulled in a few. I just picked up a couple booyah pond magics the other day. I'll try those. Will try the tubes to butprobably smaller size like the bitsy tubes. Thanks for all the info guys and I will post the video next weekend!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Good luck to you.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

LilSiman/Medina,

I may have sent you a PM on this a while back. If I did sorry I guess Im about to repeat myself. I do great catching SM using a 4 or 5 Yum Dinger with a 3/0 wide gap hook. I Texas rig it and fish it weightless. Watermelon w/ flake and pumpkin w/ flake do real well in clear to stained water. Last spring the Grand was NEVER clear so I switched to bright pink (my daughter loved these) when the water was muddy.

Cast this up stream, let it sink and dead stick it for a few seconds, then give the rod tip two or three upward twitches and then let it settle to the bottom again. When you feel the tug, tug, tug wait a second then give it a nice sweeping hook set. Fish on!

This set up also works on the inland lakes. Got several this way this past Saturday at Punderson.

Good luck,
-Randy


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Them white curly tails have been beasting it for me as well. Crappie, smallies, saugeye. So far they have been the best for me this year.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

randallbob said:


> LilSiman/Medina,
> 
> I may have sent you a PM on this a while back. If I did sorry I guess Im about to repeat myself. I do great catching SM using a 4 or 5 Yum Dinger with a 3/0 wide gap hook. I Texas rig it and fish it weightless. Watermelon w/ flake and pumpkin w/ flake do real well in clear to stained water. Last spring the Grand was NEVER clear so I switched to bright pink (my daughter loved these) when the water was muddy.
> 
> ...


Hey randy thats all I used last year as far as plastics go. Yum dingers in 4 to 5 " in any color was awsome. I also was on the Grand in may especialy!!!
Grand to Conneaute creek I tore em up... Well good luck guys see ya on the river....Dustin


----------

